# Hello All



## SGWilliams (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum and wanted to extend my thanks for everyone who puts out the awesome wealth of information here. I found this website by doing a google search for a problem I was having trying to extract numbers from a string of alphanumeric data. I found the YouTube video of the Mr.Excel Magic Trick 489 and I have to say it worked like a charm. Very good instruction and I truly like the way each step was explained it helps understanding the formula as you build it.

Anyways thanks for having me and I'm sure I will be around asking questions here and there as this is a nice website.


----------



## RoryA (Jan 6, 2016)

Hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## DocAElstein (Jan 6, 2016)

SGWilliams said:


> Hi everyone, ........ and I'm sure I will be around asking questions here and there as this is a nice website.


*Hi sgWilliams,*
*Thanks for saying Hello.  *

A quick Tip. If you get time, read the Rules, 
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/board-announcements/99490-forum-rules.html
and if you want to post a question please check out the posting guides, 
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/board-announcements/127080-guidelines-forum-use.html
_ .. note in particular there the bit about providing a good Picture that we can copy to a spreadsheet using the Forum Screenshot tools ( and note that File Attachments are strongly discouraged here )
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/about-board/843427-attaching-files-new-thread-post.html
*Good Luck
Alan*


----------

